# Stools



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a place I could go to to find chic kitchen stools for my island that will look good but not break the bank?


----------



## MrSparkle80 (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry that I cannot help, but I am WAY glad this thread isn't about what I thought it might be about.....


----------



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is a link to my friend's shop Stool????? - ????PLY Net Store 
He doesn't have much selection as far as stools go but some pretty nice stuff in the $200 range. 

I'll call him up a bit latter (he's a late sleeper) and ask him about another store. Of course there is the world's biggest Crapea (ikea) in kouhouku which is a short trip by train from Tokyo


----------



## bettysue (Feb 21, 2011)

Is there an iKEA near you?


----------



## Kathrinjapan (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the leads!
I ended up going to a terrific place called Bo Concept down in Roppongi Hills and it had just the right thing.... NOW I'm looking for an antique coffee table. Needless to say, our furniture move was not the most successful, and given how Contemporary everything in Tokyo seems to be, finding an antique store is tougher than it looks. Some people have mentioned going to Omotosando.


----------

